# Bull redfish - september 12-13 2009



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, we are narrowing this down. Let's hope the fish are in here like they were last year at that time!!

Those of you who have boats and can definitely fish, please reply to this post and let us know how many extras you can handle on your boat safely.

Also, guys and gals, we need you all to know this thing is at your own risk with the weather. In the unfortunate event some smaller boats cannot fish for any reason, we'll do what we can to move people around, but we all know this going into it anyhow. We'll be watching the weather closely and if it's too bad, we'll move it. Pray for south or west wind and not too hard!!!

Keep an eye on that here:

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/AM/450.html?MR=1

We are tentatively planning this thing for September 12-13.

Let's get a count.... Who is in FOR SURE?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 28, 2009)

I would say about 90% sure right now....I already got my 300lb mono leader material for the toothy shrimp boat meanies!!


----------



## retired (Jul 28, 2009)

Absolutely!  We are a definite.  Thanks Capt. this is going to be a blast.  We, the wife and I, will be down a few days ahead , so if there is anything we can do to help just let us know.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 28, 2009)

*I will*

be there! If my father-in-law doesn't go, I can handle two more. Will know closer to the dates.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in will have 1 or 2 more with me I have my own boat.


----------



## sharks (Jul 28, 2009)

*bull redfish*

I am in dont know how many yet


----------



## Capt Gary (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be there, me and my son on my boat.


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 28, 2009)

i can handle two...I'll be coming from savannah...what time should we expect to be in the water?
you've researched this aint ya'?

Sa  12     High   2:05 AM     5.5   7:09 AM    Rise 12:11 AM      52
    12      Low   8:43 AM     0.5   7:35 PM     Set  3:01 PM
    12     High   2:49 PM     6.4
    12      Low   9:40 PM     1.1

Su  13     High   3:09 AM     5.5   7:09 AM    Rise  1:15 AM      41
    13      Low   9:49 AM     0.4   7:34 PM     Set  3:56 PM
    13     High   3:58 PM     6.5
    13      Low  10:44 PM     0.9


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 28, 2009)

the 52 and 41 is the percentage amount of moon lit...


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in dont know how many boats or how many people will keep you posted


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am there. I will probly have a couple more in the boat with me... I will most likly be staying at the Jekyll Camp Ground. When and were is the party??? And what do I need to bring ???


----------



## rdykes (Jul 29, 2009)

You can count me in too !!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 29, 2009)

Still working on the location of the cookout details... if this works out the right way, all you will need to bring is a side of something SIMPLE. If about 1/2 the people do that, we'll have more food than we know what to do with!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm 50/50 on that date will know more as we get closer. Hopefully it'll work for me. Looking fwd to it. The last one we did was an absolute blast.

Folks if you've never done this don't miss it!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 29, 2009)

Let me check my the scout troops calendar.


----------



## brown518 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm about 90% sure, however I'll check on my boat head count. At least 2 in my boat.


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap'n Richie, I'm in and looking forward to the fishing, the eating, and the fellowship.


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Jul 29, 2009)

Yall are killin me thats opening weekend for bow season


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 29, 2009)

20ReevesCC said:


> Yall are killin me thats opening weekend for bow season



it dern sure is.....this could be bad!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jul 29, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> it dern sure is.....this could be bad!


Hadn't missed but 3 or 4 opening weekends in 30 yrs. They keep moving it up into summer weather,so Captain, I'll be there w/3 onboard


----------



## capt stan (Jul 29, 2009)

It's only opening weekend with a bow..ya got 4 more months to hunt...no biggie!


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be there! I'll have at least one with me and room for 1 maybe 2 more.


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Jul 30, 2009)

capt stan said:


> it's only opening weekend with a bow..ya got 4 more months to hunt...no biggie!



alright well whats the price tag for this trip? Or how does that work?


----------



## mudmanh41 (Jul 30, 2009)

I scheduled the time off. Plan to drive down thursday and fish friday and saturday.17 ft whaler with 2 people. Going to camp at the state park.

Mud


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 31, 2009)

*I am in ...*

with one more in my boat. Its only 16.5 feet. I can fish 3 people but its kind of tight.


----------



## germag (Jul 31, 2009)

Man. I thought I was going to get to go. Then the wife said "September 12-13? Nope...sorry...that's the weekend we're going to Charleston." 


If you ever do this again, I'm in!!! I'll make sure I plan for it. My boat is big enough that I can accommodate one or two more people too, if someone needs a ride. My son and I would have really enjoyed this trip.....oh, well. My wife deserves her vacation too.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't make it, that is clean up weekend at the Boy Scout camp.  If another weekend were to come up in October, I sure would like to try again.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 1, 2009)

Solid!


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 1, 2009)

I am in with are boat cant wait!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 2, 2009)

*Important, please read*

Ok, guys... Looks like this has run it's course. 

Now, we need to fill the boats for those of you who have extra room. Let the PM's begin.. 

Those of you without boats who want to go, list yourselves on this thread and let the guys with boats PM you.

Here is what I would suggest for those of you who have boats. You guys PM some of those who want to go up to your safe amount. Boat owners, this should be up to you who you carry and how many you can safely carry. Some of you may not want to, or may not have the room to carry anyone extra.

This will start to narrow the gap and then we will be able to get a head count more accurately.

I have had many PM's asking of this is a Tournament. It is not a Tournament. I am doing this to show you guys where and how to fish down this way.... I will be sitting right there with you guys fishing the same areas. 

ALSO - PLEASE LET ME KNOW BY PM WHO NEEDS TO BUY BAIT. YOU WILL NEED 2 GALLON SIZE BAGS OF POGIES OR MULLET. WE WILL GO OUT AND CATCH THEM FOR THOSE WHO NEED THEM. WE ARE ONLY CHARGING FIVE BUCKS A GALLON FAT BAG FOR THEM TO COVER MY FUEL EXPENSE.


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 2, 2009)

I was hoping to go also, but thats the one weekend in September in which I already have plans.   

Best of luck to you guy's and if you plan another trip later I'll try to hook up with you all then.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there, I'm gonna have a full boat, me, my daddy, and possibly one friend, hopefully we'll be able to catch our bait, weather pending, because I want to show my daddy the sharks tactics!!!


----------

